# Handy hat size chart for everyone



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

Useful hat chart


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Very helpful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks that is very handy to know cheers


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

i THINK MY GRANDSON'S HEAD AT BIRTH WAS 15 INCHES.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great info...Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you - another great tip from KP'ers
Susan


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Very helpful,thank you


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you,great to have on hand


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

This may sound like a dumb question, but once you know the circumference, how does that relate to the number of stitches to cast on for the hat you are making or the number in a chain when you are crocheting ?
Thanks


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

This is great chart and will be added to my "Hats" folder
so I don't start a hat, only to find it too large or too small for recipient. Thanks for sharing


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great chart..thanks!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks! Saved to my 'info' file!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well you can see that the mens heads are so much bigger then ours. Is that cause they have more air between there ears.... lol lol Just kidding... Thank you for this chart very helpful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, very helpful info.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Great info! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Love this chart. Thanks for posting


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

MimiPat said:


> This may sound like a dumb question, but once you know the circumference, how does that relate to the number of stitches to cast on for the hat you are making or the number in a chain when you are crocheting ?
> Thanks


No question is a dumb question. We all had this one at one time or another. It all relates to your gauge. Knit a swatch with the yarn and needles and pattern you will use (at the band) and find out how many stitches you have to an inch. (Typically knit 4 inches in the band pattern, count the stitches and divide by 4 = stitches in 1 inch). Once you have that number you multiply it by the number of inches you need in circumference to find out how many to cast on. For example if your gauge is 6 stitches/inch and you want to knit a hat with a 15 inch circumference, cast on 90 stitches (6 x 15 = 90). I know that to some people the swatch seems a waste of time but it lets you practice the pattern AND I keep them and piece them together for lapghans, doll blankets etc. It also lets you know what this exact yarn acts like with these specific needles. Hope this helps.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks. Gaynell


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks......KP'ers are on the ball today, have saved 2 quotes, 2 good ideas and now 2 helpful charts, yours & a chart to fix some knitting mistakes......love you guys!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> i THINK MY GRANDSON'S HEAD AT BIRTH WAS 15 INCHES.


Big brain needs big head. My head measures 23 inches, and I have short hair.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the explanation!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

This is very good to have! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks to both of you, the one for sharing and also the one for explaining how to get the cast on size. Also my question on both. Love this forum.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Big brain needs big head. My head measures 23 inches, and I have short hair.


I'm off the chart too, Purl; I think our heads are so big because they are full of things we want to knit.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> i THINK MY GRANDSON'S HEAD AT BIRTH WAS 15 INCHES.


That sucked for his mom.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Great chart and great explanation relating to number of stitches to cast on. Thanks so much. :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

AmyClaire said:


> I'm off the chart too, Purl; I think our heads are so big because they are full of things we want to knit.


I can't speak for you, AmyClaire, but I think mine is filled with unspun wool roving (or roving wool). Or, God forbid, with polyester fiberfill.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Pmullenix said:


> No question is a dumb question. We all had this one at one time or another. It all relates to your gauge. Knit a swatch with the yarn and needles and pattern you will use (at the band) and find out how many stitches you have to an inch. (Typically knit 4 inches in the band pattern, count the stitches and divide by 4 = stitches in 1 inch). Once you have that number you multiply it by the number of inches you need in circumference to find out how many to cast on. For example if your gauge is 6 stitches/inch and you want to knit a hat with a 15 inch circumference, cast on 90 stitches (6 x 15 = 90). I know that to some people the swatch seems a waste of time but it lets you practice the pattern AND I keep them and piece them together for lapghans, doll blankets etc. It also lets you know what this exact yarn acts like with these specific needles. Hope this helps.


.

Oops sorry I forgot one very important point. If you are working in a pattern that repeats every so many stitches your cast on needs to be a multiple of that number.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you so much. Have really needed something like this a few times. Have printed AND bookmarked this.


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

NOT REALLY WHAT i THOUGHT BE LIKE SAYING YOU MAKE FRIENDS ONE COMMENT AND NEVER HEAR OF THAT PERSON AGAIN WERE ARE THE FRIENDS i GOT A REQUEST AS DATE LINE NOT SURE WHAT TO DO THAT'S NOT WHAT i WAS LOOKING FOR


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

moonriver said:


> Very helpful,thank you


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks! Just what I was looking for!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks! You read my mind.


----------

